# Question on Gaiting



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

This may be a silly question, but people ask me all the time when I am out with him.....is gaiting something that some poodles just naturally do better than others, or is it totally trained? As I had mentioned, the breeder started showing Sunny as a pup, but due to circumstances, was not able to continue with him -- anyway, here is my question.

When I first got him, he was very apprehensive about everything, and even getting him to walk on the sidewalks, etc., was slow......however, during the first week I had him, I recall speaking with the breeder and asking her what his word associations to run might be, etc., and she said, "well, why not try a slow jog with him and see if he wants to walk." Which I did and to my surprise (duh) he was like, "lights, camera and ACTION!" as we flew around the block -- I kept thinking we were in "best in show" ----

When I called her to tell her, she calmly said, "yes, Debbie, that's what he does" --- so, is this something that pups who breeders feel have what it takes to be shown are taught, the same way you teach walking on a leash, or is it also part of their personality/attitude which adds to it? Sunny actually will toss his head and look over his shoulder to me as if to convey, "aren't I beautiful?" (LOL)

I just get such a kick out of it -- and it's a first for me, so how exactly does one teach a "gait"???? Sorry if this is a silly question.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

liljaker said:


> This may be a silly question, but people ask me all the time when I am out with him.....is gaiting something that some poodles just naturally do better than others, or is it totally trained? As I had mentioned, the breeder started showing Sunny as a pup, but due to circumstances, was not able to continue with him -- anyway, here is my question.
> 
> When I first got him, he was very apprehensive about everything, and even getting him to walk on the sidewalks, etc., was slow......however, during the first week I had him, I recall speaking with the breeder and asking her what his word associations to run might be, etc., and she said, "well, why not try a slow jog with him and see if he wants to walk." Which I did and to my surprise (duh) he was like, "lights, camera and ACTION!" as we flew around the block -- I kept thinking we were in "best in show" ----
> 
> ...


Not a silly question! "Gaiting" refers to moving a dog in the correct "gait" for the show ring. For many breeds, including poodles, this is a "trot". Yes, a trot is a natural gait, just as walking and running and pacing are natural gaits. That said, many aspects of gaiting well in the show ring must be trained and conditioned. (Moving out, carriage, etc.) A tendency to pace rather than trot can be seen when a dog is tired or in some cases based on their structure. All dogs can trot and it is in this gait that their movement and thus to some degree structure is assessed in the show ring. Attitude is of course important and is both natural and trained.

NOLA once told me that gaiting is the single most difficult part of presenting a dog in the show ring. Even harder than the grooming, and when it comes to poodles, that's saying something!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would love to get someone to film us on a walk and post the video --- it really is pretty awesome. And, what's funny is that if I have him on a flexi, so he can run and explore, etc., he is totally different than when I use a short nylon leash/lead. She did tell me she was disappointed she never got to "finish" him -- but is currently going to be showing his son I believe. Oh well, I enjoy "showing" him on all our walks!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

liljaker said:


> When I called her to tell her, she calmly said, "yes, Debbie, that's what he does"


LMBO!  

I know we don't have the same breeder but it sure sounds like mine was cut from the same cloth. 

What a great bunch they are . . . soooo patient with us, eh?  lol


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I know that a lot of training goes into the preparations for the show ring, but IME with Trev, a good bit is just born into them. I can throw a lead on him, hold his head up with it, and jog alongside him and he really puts on a show; tail comes up, his stride lengthens considerably, and his overall attitude becomes a lot brighter. With training, he'd be even better! Part of that is because I use running as a "fun thing"....if we come upon something I'd rather he not pay attention to (poop, creek after his bath, etc.) all I have to do is say "come on Trev!" and start running and he follows...we make a big game out of it. So some of his attitude when I'm "sort of" gaiting him is from that. Other than that, he's had no training. 

All that to say, again, I realize tons of training goes into the dogs before a show...I just also think some of comes naturally to a well bred dog.


----------

